# Einfügeposition für generierten Code in Eclipse Kepler



## wolfgang63 (3. Jan 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin vor kurzem auf Eclipse Kepler umgestiegen. 
Wenn ich mir von Eclipse zB. Getter/Setter erstellen lasse wird der Code immer direkt unterhalb der Klassendefination eingefügt. Ich würde das aber lieber an der Curserposition einfügen.
Gibt es eine Einstellmöglichkeit für die Einfügeposition im Programm? Wenn ja wo?
Ich meine bei Eclipse Juno wurde der Code am Cursor eingefügt, oder war das bei Netbeans?
Danke für einen Hinweis.


----------



## tummo (3. Jan 2014)

Wenn du die Getter/Setter erstellst gibt es ein Dropdown namens "Insertion point:"


----------



## wolfgang63 (4. Jan 2014)

Manchmal findet man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.
Danke..


----------

